# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Wat zijn de belangrijkste symptomen van stress?

## FRANCOIS580

De ene heeft er al meer last van dan de andere, maar iedereen van ons krijgt al wel eens te kampen met stress. Bij de ene is stress van voorbijgaande aard, terwijl anderen voortdurend onder stress leven en er maar niet van verlost geraken. Ontspannen, ontstressen en relaxen horen we dan ook te pas en te onpas maar als we gezond willen ontspannen moeten we in de eerste plaats weten wat stress eigenlijk wel is, en wat deze stresssituaties met je gezondheid doet. Dat stress een negatieve invloed heeft op onze gezondheid is ondertussen voor iedereen wel duidelijk. Wat is stress nu precies, aan welke symptomen herkennen we stress en welke invloed heeft het op onze lichamelijke en geestelijke gezondheid?

Het is niet alleen belangrijk te weten wat stress is. Het is minstens even belangrijk te weten hoe stress ontstaat. In vele gevallen omschrijft men met stress de verschillende symptomen die optreden uit een verhoogde spanning zoals hoofdpijn, vermoeidheid, een verhoogde prikkelbaarheid, hartkloppingen, een te grote eetlust of een gebrek er aan en een een negatief zelfbeeld. Weet dat stress niet altijd ongezond is. Een beperkte mate van positieve stress is normaal en zelfs gezond. Dankzij deze gezonde vorm van stress ben je in staat goed te functioneren en te presteren. Een gezonde dosis stress helpt je de uitdagingen van het leven aan te kunnen. Stress is in de eerste plaats een signaal van je lichaam dat je alert moet zijn en blijven.

Negatieve stress: is uiteraard wél nadelig voor je gezondheid. Je lichaam is constant in een verhoogde staat van waakzaamheid wat een hoge bloeddruk, gespannen spieren en een verminderde weerstand tot gevolg heeft. Op psychisch vlak kan je te kampen krijgen met gevoelens van neerslachtigheid, woede of apathie die tot een depressie of zelfs een burn- out kunnen leiden. 

*Teveel aan stress*
Het wordt echter een gans ander verhaal wanneer je voortdurend onder een teveel aan stress leeft. Blijft zo’n stresstoestand aanslepen en zoek je geen gespecialiseerde hulp, dan is stress oorzaak van vele lichamelijke en geestelijke klachten.

Een gezonde dosis stress wil je alert houden voor gevaar of voor het slagen in een belangrijke opdracht of inspanning. Na he inspanning ebt de stress weg en functioneert je weer normaal. Kan je jouw energie niet kwijt, dan stapelen alle spanningen zich op, met stress als uiteindelijk resultaat. Je moet daarbij het onderscheid maken tussen acute en chronische stress.

Acute stress: de belangrijke symptomen van acute stress zijn diarree, hoofdpijn, een droge mond, een versnelde ademhaling en een gebrek aan eetlust 
Chronsich stress:is veel gevaarlijker dan de acute vorm van stress. Chronsiche stress manifesteert zich elke dag en veroorzaakt geleidelijk allerlei veranderingen in je gedrag zonder dat je daar zelf iets van merkt. Luister daarom zoveel mogelijk naar de mensen uit je naaste omgeving, zij zijn immers getuige van deze veranderingen. Ze zien en maken je erop attent dat je vermagerd bent, dat je somber wordt, dat je zich opsluit in jezelf, dat je er niet goed uit ziet, enz. De mensen rondom jou zijn je objectieve spiegel. 

*Oorzaken verschillen*
De oorzaken van stress verschillen van persoon tot persoon. Dikwijls moet stress in de.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## meneereddie

Juist als ik de oorzaken wil lezen, stopt het verhaal.
Erg jammer dat de link niet werkt bij mij.

Wel een zeer goed en interessant item.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Beste Meneer Eddy,

Bedankt voor Jouw reactie. Ik zorg zo vlug mogelijk voor een goed werkende link.

Je vindt het volledige artikel op http://www.leefnugezonder.be/wat-zijn-de-belangrijkste symptomen-van-stress

----------

